# Subsitute for Protein Shake



## i2hot2touch (Mar 4, 2008)

Hey Everyone, Due To Me Lifting Weights During School, I Have Found It Extremely Hard To Take My Whey Protein Right After I Lift, And I Was Wondering Is There Another, Less Hassle, Yet As Proficient Substance I Can Take To Replace The Protein Shake, Or Not..


Thanks Ahead Of Time.


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 4, 2008)

Protein shake would probably be the simplest.  I mean you can down a shake in less then 10 secs.


----------



## Witchblade (Mar 4, 2008)

Shake.

More expensive and worse secondary option: quality protein bars.


----------



## NDjets78 (Mar 4, 2008)

Try a RTD protein shake like muscle milk or labrada lean body shakes.  They are ready to go all u gotta do is just open and drink.

Also, you can try pre-mixing your shake before you even go to school and store it in your locker or something.

Dont forget to add in some simple sugars or mix it with gatorade with fast digesting carbs to help drive insulin which will help with the muscle building process as well.


----------



## quark (Mar 5, 2008)

You could also get one of those plastic shakers at Wally World. They're three bucks and have a screw on lid. Put only the protein in to get it to school. When done lifting just add 8-16 oz of water. The taste isn't as good as milk but water is readily available and you'll only miss out on a few grams of protein.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 5, 2008)

Just buy a shaker.

Protein powder *is* the substitute for getting protein in quickly post workout.

There is no substitute of a substitute, unless we're talking about the quarterback situation in Green Bay next season.


----------



## i2hot2touch (Mar 5, 2008)

alright, i'll just get the shaker, and then everyday at lunch buy an orange juice so i can mix it after i lift, more costly way, but it's worth it


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 5, 2008)

More costly then what?


----------

